# popliteal cyst aspiration



## Rajebpt (Feb 16, 2011)

hi all,
       I need a clarification if this can be coded as 20610 or 10160 Indication:right popliteal cyst
   PROCEDURE: Informed consent was obtained. The patient's posterior right
knee was prepped and draped in usual sterile fashion. Local anesthesia
was obtained with 1%-Lidocaine. Under ultrasound guidance, a 16-gauge
needle was used to aspirate 35mL of straw-colored fluid. There was
complete collapse of the cavity. Hemostasis was achieved without
difficulty. The patient tolerated this procedure well without evidence of
immediate complication.

CONCLUSION: Ultrasound-guided aspiration of a right popliteal cyst.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 17, 2011)

Rajebpt said:


> hi all,
> I need a clarification if this can be coded as 20610 or 10160.
> Indication:right popliteal cyst
> PROCEDURE: Informed consent was obtained. The patient's posterior right
> ...



20610 is not accurate (not a joint), I would code 10160/76942

HTH


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 23, 2011)

Im little bit confused because popliteal cyst defines as a collection of synovial fluid(joint fluid) behind the knee. can u please tell me if it still goes with 10160 or 20610.
         thanks in advance


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
I would also code 10160 for popliteal cyst aspiration ...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 24, 2011)

Rajebpt said:


> Im little bit confused because popliteal cyst defines as a collection of synovial fluid(joint fluid) behind the knee. can u please tell me if it still goes with 10160 or 20610.
> thanks in advance



That is correct, but the type of fluid drained makes no difference in the code selection. The code selection is determined by location. 20610 is for drainage of fluid (any type) from a major joint, 10160 is for drainage of a more superficial or subcutaneous collection of fluid (any type).

There are other (fluid) drainage codes pertaining to internal organs/locations but 10160 is applicable in this instance.

HTH


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to both of u


----------

